# Cannabis used as truth serum in 1940's.



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

Cannabis was used as a truth serum by the Office of Strategic Services (OSS), a US government intelligence agency formed during World War II.

In the early 1940s, it was the most effective truth drug developed at the OSS labs at St. Elizabeths Hospital; it caused a subject "to be loquacious and free in his impartation of information."

In May 1943, Major George Hunter White, head of OSS counter-intelligence operations in the US, arranged a meeting with Augusto Del Gracio, an enforcer for gangster Lucky Luciano. 

Del Gracio was given cigarettes spiked with THC concentrate from cannabis, and subsequently talked openly about Luciano's heroin operation. 

On a second occasion the dosage was increased such that Del Gracio passed out for two hours.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, Stoney. This was a very interesting use for mj.

However, in my teenage years it mostly caused me to lie


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2011)

Reminds me of john malkovich in the movie "Red" where he was given daily doses of LSD for 3 years...thus his warranted paranoia LOL


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 14, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Thank you, Stoney. This was a very interesting use for mj.
> 
> However, in my teenage years it mostly caused me to lie


 
Hahahahahaaha!

When I was a teen, two questions used to make me lie every time:

1. Is that alcohol I smell on your breath?

2. Why are your eyes so red?


----------



## my my (Mar 14, 2011)

:hubba: :joint: Sure, I'll telll ya what ever truth you want to hear... 
lol...


----------

